# opinions about my boy's confirmation?



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

Mobile PhotobucketOk so these are the best pics I can get for now I will take some better ones when I can but if some of the members here who have more experience will give me some honest opinions on his confirmation and explain what it means I'm not familiar with the terminology that is used thank you in advance he is 7 months not sure if I posted that right


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Conformation is their anatomy/structure as compared to breed standard.  I can't open the link, because my tablet is being weird, but I'm sure some experts will chime in.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Too small. Please take larger pictures with better lighting - preferably outside.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The middle two pictures are decent stacks but small and part of the dog is cut off. Can you try those again and upload a larger image?


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

I will try today to get better pics as for them being any bigger once you get to them on photo bucket you can click the individual pics to see them bigger sorry that is the only way I could get them to post that was the first time I really tried to stack him


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok I took more pics with an UN willing camera man lol my husband don't Get it Bama don't want to leave his feet where I put them or he will just plop down after you click the link and get to the pics click the pic that you want to see it will blow up the pic for you
Mobile Photobucket


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think, you will get more comments if people could view the pictures without clicking on a link.


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

I can get them to upload directly from my phone I followed the directions but it still won't let me and I don't have a computer so so far that is the only way I can get them there so what should I do?


----------



## BamasPride (Jan 3, 2013)

I mean I can't sorry just caught my mistake


----------

